# Remote anmelden an eine Xorg Sitzung

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte mich remote an eine Xorg Sitzung mit gnome gestartet über xdm anmelden. Das soll möglichst in einem Fenster auf meinem lokalen Rechner passieren.

Wie geht das. Mir fällt leider kein passendes Stichwort für den Datenkraken ein.

Bitte um Hilfe.

G. R.

----------

## Hollowman

Wenn du alles sehen willst als ob du davor sitzt, dann nimm vnc.

Wenn du nur einzelne X Anwendungen remote starten willst, dann nimm ssh mit X Forwarding.

Sebastian

----------

